# 135mm non-disc rear hubs



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

My Cx bike has 135 rear spacing and cantilever brakes.
What options are out there for rear hubs?

I know about White Industry MI5 as that's what I have now but not seeing any other options out there. The MI5 seems great so I'm fine getting another one for the second set of CX wheels I want to have built but I just want to know what other choices are out there and then decide.

Group is 11 speed Ultegra.

Thank you


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

The 11spd is the kicker. Older MTBs were 135mm spacing as well, so there are options, but I'm not sure of any other with an 11spd road compatible freehub body.

You can get the DT 350 in a 135mm rim brake version, and you can probably swap an 11spd freehub body onto it. Probably...I'd have to confirm that to be sure.

Or you could get a disc brake hub and just leave the brake mount empty. Plenty of disc 135mm 11spd hub choices. Consider it a future proof purchase!


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

dgaddis1 said:


> The 11spd is the kicker. Older MTBs were 135mm spacing as well, so there are options, but I'm not sure of any other with an 11spd road compatible freehub body.
> 
> You can get the DT 350 in a 135mm rim brake version, and you can probably swap an 11spd freehub body onto it. Probably...I'd have to confirm that to be sure.
> *
> Or you could get a disc brake hub and just leave the brake mount empty*. Plenty of disc 135mm 11spd hub choices. Consider it a future proof purchase!


Thank you. Sounds like I'll get another MI5, which I'm perfectly fine with.

Glad you mentioned the option about just using a disc hub with no disc. I was wondering about that. I wouldn't want to do that unless I had to but it looks like if the MI5 were discontinued I would have to.


----------



## Unoveloce (Apr 13, 2005)

You can also have any Shimano road rear hub re-spaced to 135mm. All you need is the longer axle and a 5mm spacer for the non drive side. Parts are cheap if you can do the labor.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

I have an extra 135mm American Classic MTB 210 rear. It's a great hub for cross.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

changingleaf said:


> I have an extra 135mm American Classic MTB 210 rear. It's a great hub for cross.


I appreciate the response. Fair or not I could never trust a rear hub that's 210g and made by American Classic would give me the durability I'd like to get.


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

Jay Strongbow,
I am running a Shimano CX75 11 Speed Centerlock rear hub laced to an H Plus Son Archetype rim. I am using a rim brake. Although it is a centerlock compatible disc hub ... I just don't run a disc on it. It is a reasonably priced, quality hub and works just dandy.

Very respectfully, Tim

Picture and description here: Shimano CX75 11 Speed Centerlock Hubs > Components > Wheel Parts > Rear Hubs | Jenson USA


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

And only 28 spoke drillings available on the CX75 it should be noted. I like the CX-75 due to ball and cone design personally. I also like center lock FWIW.

It makes little sense to me to use disc hubs and give up the perfect non dished wheel up front to run rim brakes. But then again, why not really.

Some nice 9 speed XT or XTR non disc MTB hubs be nice, unless you want to run 11 speed...

Back to CX75s, I did a CL25 Pacenti set crossed 2x with Sapim Race spokes. I rode them 150 feet up my street and came home a relaced the front 3x on the disc side which was better IMO. I am 215-220 lb and like very deterministic stopping. I used a 180mm front with a hy/dr Caliper FWIW. So make what you want out of my comments/opinion. 

The wheels I am using instead after I traded off the CX75 set is XTR hubs and SL25 Pacenti with Sapim Lasers with some Sapim Race for some of the spokes [trailing rear drives side and leading disc side frnt&rr] that just feel a lot better to me stopping FWIW @ my weight... Disc, yes.. but regarding 32 VS 28 hole a point in context/on topic ? Maybe not, my road bike has a 28 hole with all lasers and rim brakes... yada




mrwirey said:


> Jay Strongbow,
> I am running a Shimano CX75 11 Speed Centerlock rear hub laced to an H Plus Son Archetype rim. I am using a rim brake. Although it is a centerlock compatible disc hub ... I just don't run a disc on it. It is a reasonably priced, quality hub and works just dandy.
> 
> Very respectfully, Tim
> ...


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

I also have a couple DT 240 135 rim brake hubs. They can be converted to 11 speed with a new freehub.

Of course using a centerlock disc hub would work well like others have mentioned, and not look too bad either.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Thanks guys.

-I agree giving up a non-dished front wheel for use with rim brakes wouldn't be ideal. I'm only asking about rear hubs and don't care if my hubs match though. I won't be getting a rear disc hub now but good to know it's a viable option.

-DT 240 converted to 11 would be a great option. I appreciate you mentioning it. I think I'm going to keep it simple and get another WI MI5 though. I don't anticipate the wheel builder having any problem getting the MI5 but I'll be in touch if that turns out to be an issue.

I'm perfectly happy with the MI5. I was mostly asking because I was kind of shocked it appeared to be the only 135mm/11 speed/non-disc hub out there so I wanted to see what/if there were other options for future reference incase getting a MI5 was ever an issue.

Thanks again.

Just to note what this is all about: I bought a cross bike to be used off road and gravel roads and got a set of 28/32 Archetypes with MI5 hubs and use 33mm tires. Those seem great. 
However I was pleasantly surprised that I really like riding this thing on the road too (when buying this bike the thought was my carbon road bike would get ALL the fast road action).
So I want to get a second set of 'road wheels' for this cross bike with a few less spokes and also because I'm a bit too lazy to want to change tires and cassette every weekend when I ride road one day and trails the next.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Just incase someone with the same question stumbles upon this thread I wanted to note a couple other options I found.

-I emailed White Industries they said they can make the t11 with a 135 axle. But went on to say, to paraphrase, that the flanges on the t11 aren't as strong as on the MI5 so the MI5 is the better choice for CX. They also said the internals are the same. At 145-150 pounds and intending this wheel set for only road use stronger flanges are probably n/a though.

-Royce also makes the Venus hub with a 135 axle. Royce makes outstanding hubs (I have one on my road bike) but weightweenies need not apply and as far as I know you'd need to order from England. They're a great option for those not counting grams though.


----------



## audiophonicsHZ (Jan 25, 2016)

Oh and don't forget that Chris King makes its R45 hub in a disc version as well. Industry nine also makes the Torch road hubs which I think was mentioned. My vote is for the DT swiss 240s with 11 speed road. Great, light, hubs. 

I have better luck with the ratchet system than the pawl systems. I have Industry nine classic hubs and DT swiss onyx hubs as well.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Jay Strongbow said:


> -I emailed White Industries they said they can make the t11 with a 135 axle. But went on to say, to paraphrase, that the flanges on the t11 aren't as strong as on the MI5 so the MI5 is the better choice for CX. They also said the internals are the same. At 145-150 pounds and intending this wheel set for only road use stronger flanges are probably n/a though.


I have a T11 spaced to 135mm on my cross bike. I think the flanges are fine.


----------

